# Lake of the Woods



## SnowSlammer (Jan 28, 2009)

How is the bite? What are they biting on? Any other tips would be greatly appreciated. Heading up there this weekend and fishing out of Wheelers Point sleeper house. Has anybody ever fished out of these guys? How was it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got back over the weekend.

Fish were in the 32 ft depth. Fishing was ok. Weather was awesome.

They were hitting gold, red, and pink jigs. Mid size worked the best.

I used gold jig-a-whopers, and gold jigs with a pink head.

We fished out at 16 mile reef.

One thing to do if weather is going to stay nice. Have the guide drill holes outside of shack. Guys who were fishing out of houses by us did this and caught loads of fish.

We used portables and also hole hopped around.

Any questions pm me.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

if you don't have a flasher, borrow one.

many of the best fish come thru 10' or more off the bottom...likely to be slot fish that need to be released, but it's fun to pull a big one out of the lake.


----------



## SnowSlammer (Jan 28, 2009)

Gildog said:


> if you don't have a flasher, borrow one.
> 
> many of the best fish come thru 10' or more off the bottom...likely to be slot fish that need to be released, but it's fun to pull a big one out of the lake.


Yes i have a flasher and a camera. Thank you for the advice I'll be sure to try it.


----------

